# parcourir un resau par \\



## TheJohn42 (9 Janvier 2009)

Hello tout le monde, je cherche a parcourir un reseau sous windows en entran dirrectement le chemin exemple: \\serveur\document confidentiel$\compte
quelqu'un a une idée ???


----------



## meskh (9 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

Tu peux essayer de rentrer un type smb://192.168.0.2


----------



## TheJohn42 (9 Janvier 2009)

Merci ca marche (en le lancent de firefox) ou puis je le lancer aussi ???


----------



## meskh (9 Janvier 2009)

Pomme + K depuis le finder


----------



## TheJohn42 (9 Janvier 2009)

merki :love:


----------

